# Any Furs Wanna Cameo?



## GamingGal (May 13, 2015)

EDIT: Round 2!!

Hey guys!

So, I'm planning on starting a running story series thing and it's gonna need some furs to populate it. Of course, I could create them and give them personalities and everything, but I wanted to first see if anyone wanted to see their fur come to life! I'll try my best to interpret your fursona the way you would and I'll try to give them a part that would fit them. I might not use everyone. Since I'm sure you're interested to know what the story is going to be, please read my little description below:

-----
Aaria, my fursona, has decided to attend university (I know, so cliche, bear with me). She chooses Wyldes University, a university that is becoming known for it's research into a new science: Morphology (crap name I just picked). She has her first day on campus, meets her dorm roommate, checks out the campus, attends classes, yada yada. Her main interest, though, is Morphology. On campus there are two very large, fenced, security tight areas known as The Wyldes and The Deep. These are places furries can go to become feral. By injecting a serum created by researchers, a furry will morph into their feral form for a period of time. They are only allowed in the two designated areas, and they must wear collars/tags/something that sets them apart from the normal creatures that inhabit these areas. While there, a furry can do whatever. Hunt, sleep, play, whatever. All seems well and good until, one day, a mutilated body is found on campus. Nothing like this has ever happened on campus and it immediately sets everyone on edge. The news quickly covers the story, but soon updates stop coming. Eventually the incident fades away. Aaria eventually finds out that someone on campus had done this, someone who was channeling their feral side while outside of the zones. Furry attacking furry seeking blood. Not only this, but it soon becomes evident that the serums are having a lasting affect.....
-----

So, yep, short explanation.

If interested, please post below and give a brief description of your sona and their attitude/likes/dislikes/stuff. Some will have more major/continual roles than others. If there is a role you don't want your sona to have, lemme know. Of course, if I use your sona you will be credited when the story they appear in is posted.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FeralArrow (May 13, 2015)

Ooh me! Me first me first me first!

Hehee. 

Visual ref

She's basically me, but a bit less harsh. So:

Attitude: loves to laugh, enjoys explaining things to people/getting people interested in new things, shy but fun, has a hard time feeling like a part of a group

Likes: all games, moments of expression, kindness, cool colors, dark themes, alt rock and 80s pop (Depeche Mode omg), literature, learning, museums

Dislikes: ignorance, conservatives (for the most part), parsley, arguing, physics classes, overcooked food, forced small talk

Relevant facts: Isn't ever bothered by the sight of gore, would probably turn feral to do some sort of soul-searching/meditating, is an omnivore and is generally extremely open-minded.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (May 13, 2015)

Sure, I'll go for this 

Name: Devil (Dev for short)
Gender: Male

Likes: Gaming, writing or just doing jack shit and laying out in the sun, relaxing
Dislikes: bugs, obnoxious lovers, cheaters
Personality: calm and collected unless provoked by some random asshole

Link to what he looks like (nsfw) https://www.furaffinity.net/view/15787429/


----------



## shiy0 (May 13, 2015)

that sounds actually pretty interesting but there would be this one thing that he can indeed morph into his feral form already as long as he wants and... i wouldn't like him to become the source of the serum and be used as an experiment and stuff. although... this could interact with his past. .-.

other then that my bios is in the fursona faction of the forum and the link to the ref is right at the top of that.


----------



## RedSavage (May 13, 2015)

Sure. On two conditions. 

1. My character is not attending college. Maybe she works as a driver, delivers the foods or the school supplies, or idk. Or maybe she just works ground keeping. Maintenance. She's highly literate, well spoken, and seems to know a lot about the school, but just leave it ambiguous on whether or not she attended at one point. 

2. Just simplify her species to hellhound. Unless of course your little world allows for hybrids, then sheep-yote will do. Ref Sheet: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14037111/


Personality: Blunt. Doesn't like gossip. Actively avoids talking behind people's backs, even if she doesn't like them (or TRIES her best not to anyways). Generally caring and patient, willing to give advice, but becomes quickly frustrated and flustered when people make excuses or try to talk their way out of efforts to resolve things. And a bit of a foul mouth at times. Hard working. Enjoys physical labor. Enjoys reading and writing. 

Rest is up to you~


----------



## HaloTennis (May 13, 2015)

I would love to see Jay in the story!

His personality is exactly like RedSavage's though...hmm


----------



## Astrium (May 13, 2015)

I'll definitely volunteer my fursona once I actually get it made.


----------



## Sylox (May 13, 2015)

I'm down if you are.


Name: Sylen
Gender: Male
Likes: gaming, DJing, drawing, karate
Dislikes: bees, ignorance, assholes
Personality: Shy and chill unless you piss him off; has a few "duhhh" moments


Reference: www.furaffinity.net/view/16527805/


----------



## Gnarl (May 14, 2015)

Gnarl is available for this one. In most of the stories he has been in he is usually the Janitor that everyone goes to and trusts. He can and will always keep a secret. 
He is old and wise, before becoming a janitor he was a college professor but hated the politics on campus. He is a published author but used another name so no one knows that the popular adventure books were written by him. He is quiet by not shy. His favorite quote is "It is better to be silent and thought a fool, than to speak up and remove all doubt".

Name: Gnarl Mc
gender : Male
Definitely a gray muzzle, but mostly white. wears bifocals but they are out of date so his sight is a little fuzzy. 
likes: almost everything, writing gaming, AD&D, reading, skydiving, fishing, adventuring, travel, work, most favorite thing- helping students on campus to learn and make it through. 
Dislikes: People who obsess with what others think.


----------



## Ris'hary (May 14, 2015)

Cool idea 

Sure, you can use mine, only two pics I have of Ris'hary:
My attempt to draw him - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16370705/
GypsyWolf's (Much better) attempt - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16427422/

Gender: Male
Personality: A bit of a showoff, trickster/prankster (But mostly harmless), likes to get into small trouble just for the fun and thrill of getting out it (He is the kind of guy that would pickpocket you or steal your watch and give you it back with a stupid quote - "I'm in a good mood, you get a free gift" *hands you your watch*. Skilled in activities involving deft hands - Lockpicking, card magic etc'.
Feel free to modify to your needs but thats the general charcter, enjoy.


----------



## DrDingo (May 14, 2015)

Say, this is a university, right? With people lecturing and giving talks about morphy science?
I might be able to weigh in.

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/15653014/
He's male, and a dingo. Can be mature and respectable, or eccentric, or whatever. He's flexible. 
I haven't mapped out his personality, so by all means, you can .._morph_ _him _to suit the narrative. XD


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 14, 2015)

Seems like a cool idea , I'm just gonna post my fursonas bio that I made in the fursonas and personas subforum: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1346351-fursona-to-bland
Oh and he's very interested in medical sciences and diseases , just a side note that I thought I'd mention ..


----------



## GamingGal (May 14, 2015)

Thanks so much and keep em coming you guys! I plan on making a short list in the first post of what roles I plan to have sonas in, and you guys can ask for them to be changed if you'd like :3


----------



## GamingGal (May 17, 2015)

Come on you guys, toss me more sonas! I've started and will be posting a link to the first part in a bit, but I need you guys to populate my world <3


----------



## shiy0 (May 17, 2015)

ladies aaaaand gentleman! see this as a one time opportunity to reach fame and glory! ever wanted to see your sona in a story but never had the ideas to make one? or do you may just need some more background for it? this is your chance to shine! join now and become a leeegeeeeend!

* i had a schooltrip bout commercials and advertisment...please don't ask XD*


----------



## DrDingo (May 17, 2015)

So hey, I just read the little chunk of story you wrote.
Seems like an alright start but _mate_, _so many_ of your sentences are _really_ long! Oh yeah, and don't take this the wrong way or anything, but the dialogue sounds a lot like it was written by just one person. Kinda generic, like the lines were fashioned to fit with one another. Don't be one of those furries who ends up making all the characters carbon copies of each other.

Also- Keep the dialogue realistic. Here's an example of a weird bit-
“You pissed off, too?”
“Hell yeah I am,” she replied, a growl rumbling in her throat. “I mean, come on. We’ve already paid all the stupid fees and I’m pretty sure one of them was for shuttle service to and from campus. The least they could do is be on time.”

See, nobody would actually say that. Not unless they were sat there for a while, meticulously planning their speech. If a stranger went up to you and asked you if you were annoyed, a normal person would be caught off guard and say "Huh, sorry?". They wouldn't dive right in with a "*Hell yeah*"!

Do keep going with this story. I only had some niggles with it, is all.


----------



## GamingGal (May 17, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> So hey, I just read the little chunk of story you wrote.
> Seems like an alright start but _mate_, _so many_ of your sentences are _really_ long! Oh yeah, and don't take this the wrong way or anything, but the dialogue sounds a lot like it was written by just one person. Kinda generic, like the lines were fashioned to fit with one another. Don't be one of those furries who ends up making all the characters carbon copies of each other.
> 
> Also- Keep the dialogue realistic.
> ...



Haha, yeeeaaaaahhhhâ€¦â€¦I do tend to write rather long sentences :3 I like to be as descriptive as possible so my readers can see what I'm seeing and all that jazz, and I have a love affair with commas and semicolons >.< As for the dialogue, you're not the first to tell me it sounds as if it's all coming from one person. It's definitely something I need to work on a bit more. After some consideration, I think I'm going to leave it the way it is and try to track my (hopeful) progress as I continue the story. Who knows, I might improve. Did the dialogue stay weird throughout the entire story, or did it get progressively better? The part you quoted was the beginning of them talking and I admit it was weird at first cause I was voicing a character that doesn't belong to me and cause I hate dialogue. I like to think I maybe got a slight feel for it as I continued? *shrugs* Thanks for the feedback, though! Really, it means a lot. The fact that you're willing to read more means it wasn't too awful, yeah?


----------



## shiy0 (May 17, 2015)

might improve? improvement is out of question this just happens somehow (or atleast there are moments where it feels like that). you just need to work on those dialogues a lil but you know this already on your own so yeah i'm looking forward to it and await great success.


----------



## Sylox (May 17, 2015)

I'll read it and give you a critique if youre' okay w/ it


----------



## GamingGal (May 18, 2015)

Any and all critique is welcome!


----------



## DrDingo (May 18, 2015)

GamingGal said:


> Haha, yeeeaaaaahhhhâ€¦â€¦I do tend to write rather long sentences :3 I like to be as descriptive as possible so my readers can see what I'm seeing and all that jazz, and I have a love affair with commas and semicolons >.< As for the dialogue, you're not the first to tell me it sounds as if it's all coming from one person. It's definitely something I need to work on a bit more. After some consideration, I think I'm going to leave it the way it is and try to track my (hopeful) progress as I continue the story. Who knows, I might improve. Did the dialogue stay weird throughout the entire story, or did it get progressively better? The part you quoted was the beginning of them talking and I admit it was weird at first cause I was voicing a character that doesn't belong to me and cause I hate dialogue. I like to think I maybe got a slight feel for it as I continued? *shrugs* Thanks for the feedback, though! Really, it means a lot. The fact that you're willing to read more means it wasn't too awful, yeah?


I'll be honest with you here.
Red's speech was alright, because you were writing the dialogue of someone with a different mood and social status.
The conversation, though? _You can tell _it was written by a furry. It's a first greeting after so much waiting, and they already both seem really timid and unengaged. Like they just don't really care. 
And their replies are FAR too long to be realistic.

Alright, I'll give another example-
“Well, in that case, be sure to hire me when you get ready to make the best damn video games. I’ll happily write whatever so long as you pay me.”

This thing right here is exactly what nobody would ever say ever. Not trying to be mean, but it'd be more like:
"Hah. Maybe you'll hire me someday!"
The rest just _so isn't_ needed. XD


----------



## GamingGal (May 20, 2015)

Fixed the speech (hopefully) and had to re-upload it cause FA was being a dick. Yay! Now to work on the second part :3


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 25, 2015)

Just a suggestion ( and it has nothing to do with the actual story) , could you possibly make the rest of the chapters readable without downloading them? I hate to complain about things like this but its just so my h more convenient.

Uh critique on the story..pretty good so far , nothing I can think of that hasn't been mentioned...


----------



## GamingGal (May 27, 2015)

Got the second part up! Please comment and critique as you see fit.

And please tell me if I'm uploading it right >.<


----------



## Ris'hary (May 27, 2015)

Read both parts and enjoyed them, well done! Happy to see that Ris'hary made it in.

About the story - It's a good beginning, makes me curious enough to want to read more.

About the writing - Some minor nitpicky things jump out, such as:

Aaria and the other characters are described in third person, which means the story is told by a narrator. This is obviously fine, but I find it strange that the narrator himself calls the shuttle stupid. Or maybe it just feels like that because Aaria calls it stupid a few sentences later.
Also, please do not align the text to the center in FA, it makes it hard to read.

About Ris'hary - I can't imagine him saying â€œAbracadabra! Alakazam! Magic words!â€. he likes to be more sophisticated with his magic. But like I said before, I gave you the general idea of the character, you can do whatever you want with him, I don't mind


----------



## GamingGal (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback!

I've decided to change to first person because there seems to be no benefit from writing in third person and first allows more connection with what is happening. Plus I need to get back into first person so I relearn how to write it >.> Also! Ris, I changed your character's speech, so let me know if that fits a bit better. Now You See Me anyone? XD


----------



## Ris'hary (May 28, 2015)

Re-read it from the beginning - It's better now im my opinion 
and now it sounds much more like Ris'hary, spot on!


Card/magic related jargon - You flip/turn a card over, not up, so either:

_"...before flipping/turning the top card over"
_or
_"...before flipping/turning the top card face-up"_


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (May 29, 2015)

Finally got around to reading this and seeing if there's anything that needs improvement. Part 1 was good, this is better, but a few minor things I would tweak:


If you had of line of dialogue and then description after that, it the the description is more than two sentences, make it its own paragraph. Less cluttered that way.


And as for posting the story in the info box here, make sure you add extra space between each paragraph, cause its really cluttered looking and makes it a bit hard to see.


Overall, nothing big, good work


----------



## RedSavage (May 29, 2015)

I just read it. 
_Late?_ A shuttle I'm driving is _late?_ That....... Sounds pretty much completely accurate. :V I'm horrible at keeping time. But when I'm there, I work hard. Good going  so far. Some of it seems choppy. A little quick. Don't be too concerned about fitting so many people and happenings in there. Take you time. It's okay to leave some things out for later for the sake of thoroughly describing something now. 

But you're doing good so far as I can see. Thanks for throwing my tardy self in there. Me being late would probably be a recurring theme, as well as working several odd jobs in the mix.


----------



## Jeroscope (May 30, 2015)

Name: Jero "Scope" (it's all supposed to be said together like one word)
Species: Red Fox
Likes: Science Fiction, gaming, movies, most music, red wine (cause he's a classy mofo)
Dislikes: Messiness, people who pry into his privacy, his feral side
Personality: Unlike most furs, Jero only lets out his feral side in small doses, and only in cases of showing affection (nipping, licking, nuzzling, etc). He considers himself a well refined gentleman, studying computer engineering and trying to be a Tony Stark of sorts, developing small gadgets and whatnot. He always has a firearm at home or in his car in case of intruders, and typically doesn't let people in unless he's interested in them or is a friend of his. That being said, he's selectively extroverted.
Whenever he gets angry, he tends to bark more than bite because of his fear that his anger will trigger his rage. This never really happens of course, but with things happening around campus it's becoming a more irrational fear that he could turn into one of these killers, so now he's focusing specifically on keeping himself and his friends safe by keeping himself recessed into his dorm and keeping tabs on his friends, checking on them every now and then.

I feel like I'm writing a main character now... Just have me doing something like soldering a motherboard or programming software.


----------

